# طريقة صناعة الاصباغ



## احمد هادي محمد (23 أغسطس 2011)

بعون الله طريقة صنع الاصباغ ستتم عن فراغي من اكمال الماجستير ولنها طرقة سهلة بالنسبة لذوي الاختصاص في الهندسة الكيمياوية فقط


----------



## hamachemical (6 سبتمبر 2011)

thank,s


----------



## lamigra (15 يناير 2012)

*ان شاء الله بالتوفيق اخي العزيز
*


----------



## hussein2020 (15 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
ونرجو منك اثراء بكل التفاصيل الدقيقة في صناعة الاصباغ بمختلف الطرق حتي تعم الفائدة 
السلام عليكم


----------

